# Skinny due to growth spurt?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy certainly had growth spurts - she'd fill out a bit sideways then go leggy and skinny again. And some days she wasn't much interested in food, only to be ravenous a few days later. Very much a growing puppy thing, I think!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts. Will keep an eye on him. I would take a picture but he is in his crate as 1.30am here plus the cut I gave him really bad. Its poodle 'abuse'. Fortunately we walk in the dark.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

"It's only hair - it will grow!"


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Sandy is also a little under weigh( she's 13 months) .but I think it's because she just has so much energy she burns it off. I bet she's tiny under the hair.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lula is 10 months & in that gangly adolescent stage. She's a bit thin, but she eats a ton. She's very active too. 
I think she's fine. It'll all even out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Having been told by the "former" vet that Rhett was pudgy and needed to lose a few pounds. After his grooming today he looks like a spindly skinny thing.. Ok I will post pictures of him to show the difference but I do believe that he has hit another growth spurt .. Just like human kids they grow out then up!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

